# Fishing kayak for under $1000



## janno (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I am new to kayak fishing and looking at getting something basic (but decent) for under $1000. Basically I am after something that I can paddle on around Sydney Harbour beaches with a lure or two cruising behind me. I am planning on getting out early a few times a week and doing a few paddles around a few calm beaches. I'm not too keen on getting a sounder, at least to start off with. I guess the main thing I require in my kayak is something that's seaworthy and something that has a few places for me to stash my bag, some lures and a rod or two (rodholders).
What do you guys recommend for me to get? I'm all ears! I've seen an ad in Modern Fishing magazine for Viking Kayaks. They look good but are a bit expensive and a tad too hi-tech for what I'm after.
A bit about me - I am 23, just on six foot tall and weight about 90kgs. I'm reasonably fit too.
I also need to get some roof racks for my car (a Mazda 3). Any suggestions there? Would I be best to just go to a Mazda dealer and get them to fit them?

Cheers!


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

> Would I be best to just go to a Mazda dealer and get them to fit them?


Look for a more affordable option, and put the money the dealer would take from you into a good kayak 

You can buy some racks and install them yourself and save heaps.

A Dealer will rape you.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Janno, 1000 bucks was my budget too and i went for the Wavedance Kingfisher, theres a few of us here that have them and we all love em! Check out the rigged kayaks topic for some pics of them all fitted out. I mainly chose it because of the size (it fits my 2 kids on it also) and also lots of storage for camping and gear. They're really stable, i haven't tipped out (yet) lol...

ps welcome to AKFF! where are u from?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Janno welcome to the forum.

In regard to a yak scroll back through all the pages of this forum and there are dozens of comparisons to look at and don't be afraid of second if your budget is tight, as poly kayaks are reasonably indestructible, and a test paddle will reveal everything to you.

Don't forget the car wreckers for racks, many write offs have perfectly good racks cheaper than new


----------



## janno (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the assistance.

It looks as though, from the forum at least, the Espri or the Swing are the way to go.
I'll also look into the Kingfisher too!

Where are the best places to check out kayaks for sale - used and 2nd hand? I'm keen to have a look around Sydney, and test a few out.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peter C (Apr 30, 2007)

The other day Super cheap auto had pro racks with 65kg weight capacity on special for $159. Dont go to a car dealer just like a boat dealer they will empty your wallet :shock:


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Janno,
The wavedance kingfisher is a good entry point to kayak fishing. I didnt want to spend too much for a kayak that would collect water & leaves all winter and get a run a few imes during summer, so when I invested in the kingfisher I was happy with the stability, the size, the ease in which it paddles and its mangable weight.
First trip out, in some rough conditions with a rod stuck in my right leg I jagged a 40cm snapper on a hb rapala lure, I have since spent probably triple the kayak cost on fittings, gps sounders, rods reels & lures (more like 5 times but I dont know th word for that) and have just purchased a kingfisher double so I can take my kids fishing with me.
These things are a bit like cars, lots of different options with lots of different prices, the kingfisher is a good entry point but have a look thru the rigged kayak section of the forum, you will see lots of different kayaks with lots of different bits n pieces attached. Which ever way you go, if you like fishing, enjoy being on the water and dont mind losing control of the rest of your life, kayak fishing is for you, from this point on there is no turning back, once you get a kayak, your life is not your own and this place becomes home. Go get one janno and move in, theres plenty of here.
There is a big crew of kayaks fishos in Sydney so you will always have plenty of company and fishing options and those days when you cant get out you can spend messing around with your kayak, cos it didnt cost the earth there is always a little money left over to add something here & soething there. If yo have got any questions regarding the kingfisher pm me, I will try and answer any questions. If you want to see the how bad I got the kayak bug check out this link on what happened to my kingfisher.
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=6762


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Janno, have heard of the RTM Disco going for approx $1000 & it's supposed to be sh!t hot. If you get the chance I'd have a look at one. Either that or occasionally you can get lucky with 2nd hand ones.


----------



## malaika (5 mo ago)

*Predator PDL *may be affordable and best fishing kayak for you.


----------

